
Leaked Documents Reveal What TikTok Shares with Authorities in the US - rguiscard
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/08/10/2029240/leaked-documents-reveal-what-tiktok-shares-with-authorities-in-the-us
======
briandilley
woah, I haven't seen slashdot in a minute.

